# MY EBAY BUY



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I have just got this catapult in the post this morning, i got it off ebay for just £10, and it was worth every penny, its a cracking catapult, i love it, the finish feels like glass,
it is made from one bit of very nice mutiplex, it is very snug in the hand, i will be putting a set of double thera band on it, 
it has a lovely palm swell, the lad who made it told me he is just a wood worker and is not a member of any forum, so im going to try and get him to join, i would love to see what else he will up with, 
ive took some photos and done a video,
i was going to talk on the video, but i think there is no need, the catapult speeks for it self, i just cant get over how this looks and feels, and only £10, cheers jeff

the video


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Thats a cracking little slingshot.
what a bargain.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

How is the chick doing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's multiplex at its best, and what a fantastic buy!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one and good buy.

Jeff, No voice on that video


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

spanky said:


> How is the chick doing.


do you mean the owl, its mad, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great buy jeff!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow very good buy! -- Tex


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Jeff, you got a bargain there.

Martin


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice slingshot especially at that price.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

So many great designs and ideas, so little time....


----------

